# Deer Livers



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

just wondered if anyone has tried deer liver for cats ?? any luck ???


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've tried parts of freshly killed wild turkey & couldnt tell any diff form those vs store bought ones.


----------

